# Ready for spring



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

Now that the oversized golfer said that we will have an early spring. I'm ready.  Taken with a 70-200 and extension tubes with on camera flash. The flowers are from a Valentines bouquet.

1) Daisy



2) Peruvian lily


----------



## tirediron (Feb 23, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Now that the *oversized golfer* said that we will have an early spring. I'm ready...


 You guys use John Daly to predict the end of winter?  Cool.. most places can only afford a run-of-the-mill groundhog.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Now that the *oversized golfer* said that we will have an early spring. I'm ready...
> ...



Yeah they use John Daly. You see, none of the video guys and photog at that event know lighting and use really small lighting that we ALWAYS get a shadow. (They need 21 foot Octa's to soften the light)

Besides that, John will usually make an appearance as long as there is a Hooter's nearby where he can peddle his merchandise and have some hotwings.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 23, 2016)

OHH! Love the lilly! Who got you flowers?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

JustJazzie said:


> OHH! Love the lilly! Who got you flowers?



Thanks. My wife got them for her mom, who was in the hospital and then came to stay with us for a couple of weeks while she recovers.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks Larry


----------

